# Amenities



## Gruntilda (Nov 24, 2017)

Now that I realize that the max level for your villager will go up if you build the type of tent he likes, I want to build the level one of each type.  Of course to do this I have to get rid of one I already have.  Will this change anything about the villager whose preferred tent is leaving?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 24, 2017)

i dont think so

then again i only have the basic tent


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

No they'll still have their same max friendship level. And even if you build over something you can take it back out whenever cause you still own it once you build it. So even if the amenity isn't visible you still own it and get the perks of it as far as I am aware.


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you!!


----------

